# Rajasthan: 5 of a family commit suicide believing they will meet god



## fun2sh (Apr 30, 2013)

> Jaipur: Superstition and blind faith can prove to be fatal. A family of five people in Sawai Madhopur district of Rajasthan consumed poison and died in the belief that they would meet god.
> 
> The family of a photographer Kanchan Singh residing in Gangapur city consumed cyanide laced laddoos on Thursday. Singh also made a video of the entire incident and was even seen telling his family how he tried to meet Lord Shiva in heaven but failed. The family members who died include Singh's wife, three children and his engineer brother.



Source: Rajasthan: 5 of a family commit suicide believing they will meet god


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

zzzz

Ico would say...Indian culture is to blame.

I don't know whether to laugh or be sad.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hilarious and disturbing at the same time. Somewhat like the "Andher Nagri Chaupat Raja" story. Stupidity seems to have no boundaries.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2013)

Stupidity is to blame.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2013)

He made a video, so it can be assumed he was literate. So, how did a literate man even thought about it? I read a few weeks back about a family who lost their child because they turned to prayers instead of talking the child to doctor!


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

the same thing happened in america too, some 32 people committed suicide. If anyone has seen the movie, the men who stare at goats. The hippie cult


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

Lack of Common Sense....and foolish act


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 30, 2013)

sigh,people need to be educated


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2013)

I refuse to  feel sorry for them


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 30, 2013)

there is no need to feel sorry for them and no need to discuss.we have a huge population so we don't have to cry if we lose 5 idiots,india's burden reduced by a bit so lets move on.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> there is no need to feel sorry for them and no need to discuss.we have a huge population so we don't have to cry if we lose 5 idiots,india's burden reduced by a bit so lets move on.


Thats cold  Its not just about organics consuming resources, it's much more than that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> we have a huge population so we don't have to cry if we lose 5 idiots,india's burden reduced by a bit so lets move on.


its not about losing burden...
I also dnt feel sorry but I have sympathies that Life (the precious) is lost


----------



## lakeport (Apr 30, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> there is no need to feel sorry for them and no need to discuss.we have a huge population so we don't have to cry if we lose 5 idiots,india's burden reduced by a bit so lets move on.



Yup i agree with this guy.. we need to reduce our population as it is..


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 30, 2013)

I Feel sorry for those poor li'l kids who died because of parents obsessed with such stupid beliefs and ideas. Its not abut culture , its about lack of common sense.!!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Thats cold  Its not just about organics consuming resources, it's much more than that.





> *Zangetsu* ,
> its not about losing burden...
> I also dnt feel sorry but I have sympathies that Life (the precious) is lost



what any one can do if they don't know how worth their life is,people just throw their life in to the pit for silly reasons like love,failing in exams and now this superstitious beliefs.idiots if they can't make it worth what they have got then they are really a burden on this earth.people who has hell lot of problems like mental and physical disabilities fight with this world for their survival and some people go even further and show the world that they can do more than any normal healthy person and these idiots who suicide for silly reasons,argh i will never show sympathies to these people let them rot in hell.as rish. told i just feel sorry for those poor little kids who lost their lives for nothing, without even tasting it.I am happy to live for even 500 years and there so much to do and learn in this world and these people.....pure idiots.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 30, 2013)

Dieeeeeee ! Hahaha trying this trick now! Hahaha


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2013)

Calm down guys. I know this was stupid but still.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2013)

ico said:


> Calm down guys. I know this was stupid but still.



what was?what happened here during the time i was offline?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Apr 30, 2013)

ico said:


> Calm down guys. I know this was stupid but still.



Planning to close this thread also it seems.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats India, just gratz..
I never thought people could be more stupid than the Westboro baptist church.. but these people proved me wrong


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> what was?what happened here during the time i was offline?


You can't put in names directly. Looks crude and wrong. Deleted your post.


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2013)

There was a similar incident of a mass suicide guided by some leader. I forgot what it was called, but there are images of it as well. They poisoned themselves with cyanide and forced their children to do so as well. There was an audio recording of the incident as well. I'll  post the link when I'm on my PC.

Edit: found it, jonestown massacre.

Religion and crazy people are not a very good combination.


----------



## theterminator (May 1, 2013)

where are those religion fanatics now who complain about western influence on their religions' followers?


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Congrats India, just gratz..
> I never thought people could be more stupid than the Westboro baptist church.. but these people proved me wrong



 India is not a country of 5 people. You'll find retards in every country.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Religion and crazy people are not a very good combination.



Right mix of circumstances + religion can drive anyone batshit insane.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

time to close the thread now? because all the trolls are getting ready with their ____ and then this thread will turn to how cults and suicide is related to rape and piracy.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> time to close the thread now? because all the trolls are getting ready with their ____ and then this thread will turn to how cults and suicide is related to rape and piracy.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

ico said:


> Stupidity is to blame.



its ur belief .......... if u believe in something truly then u will do anything for it.........


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 1, 2013)

Instead of god , they will meet "YAMA" lord of death to get some good music in hell for their stupidity 

for every one those who are blaming indian culture ,their knowledge about indian culture is  less than zero , I mean negative before poking their nose in the culture one needs to know about the culture ,be it


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> what any one can do if they don't know how worth their life is,*people just throw their life in to the pit for silly reasons like love,failing in exams* and now this superstitious beliefs.



I disagree on this...
committing suicide due to those reasons (Love,Exams) is objectionable but we don't have any idea how much pressure is on the mind of people who end their life due to these...

and we are just hating and shouting for those 5 people coz we dont have any relation with them...


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> time to close the thread now? because all the trolls are getting ready with their ____ and then this thread will turn to how cults and suicide is related to rape and piracy.


*i.imgur.com/162O2Uz.jpg

Atleast, these 5 died for themselves to meet GOD.
The worst is when "People sacrifice others (especially children) for the sake of meeting GODS/lost TREASUREs with the word of a moronic saint..


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *i.imgur.com/162O2Uz.jpg
> 
> Atleast, these 5 died for themselves to meet GOD.
> The worst is when "People sacrifice others (especially children) for the sake of meeting GODS/lost TREASUREs with the word of a moronic saint *Mortal man*..



Correction


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 13, 2013)

Don't understand what some people think!


----------

